# sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3



## nexocrom (17. Juni 2014)

*sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem CPU-Kühler, welcher im Niedriglastbetrieb (Office und Co.) nicht wahrzunehmen ist, aber dennoch in der Lage ist einen Xeon 1231v3 unter Last anständig zu kühlen.

Folgende Lärmquellen sind derzeit vorhanden:


Netzteil: 11,7-12,9 dB
80er Gehäuselüfter: ???-15,5 dB (Silent Wings2)
120er Gehäuselüfter: ???-16,5 dB (Silent Wings2)


Festplatte (SSD) und Grafikkarte (passiv) spielen keine Rolle, Gehäuse ist ein Big-Tower.

Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist (max. 80€) ebenso wie die Lautsärke unter Last eher zweitrangig.

Was haltet Ihr z.B vom "be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1", der mit 6,6-18,8 dB angegeben ist?

P.S. die üblichen Verdächtigen wie HR-02 Macho (17-21 dB) oder Brocken (21 dB) scheiden aufgrund der Idle Lautstärke aus.


----------



## hornhautman (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Noctua NH-U12S ab €55,11 - Lüfter läuft im idle mit 200rpm und über 700 dreht er nie bei volllast ohne OC! Das Montagesystem finde ich auch sehr gelungen!


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Nö, der Macho wäre unter Last mit der Xeon-CPU völlig unterfordert. 

 Da würde selbst Dieser schon mehr als ausreichen Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## nexocrom (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten,

@ hornhautman, der Noctua klingt interessant, werde ich auf jeden Fall in meiner engeren Auswahl berücksichtigen.

@ Adi1, dass ein deutlich schwächerer Kühler durchaus ausreichen würde ist mir bewusst. Es geht mir allerdings vorwiegend um die Lautstärke im Idle, zu der ich leider bei den Herstellerangaben (25,4 DB) bei dem von dir vorgeschlagenen True Spirit 120 M nichts finden konnte.


----------



## Lowmotion (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Wenn das Mainboard eine gute Steuerung hat, dann hörst du den Lüfter fast nie.
Wenn der Kühler ausreichend Gewicht hat, dann brauchst du eigentlich keinen Lüfter.
Ein Eloop B12-1 war zB. für mich ausreichend.

Aktuell läuft der Haswell auf 4,5 Ghz und 1,25v "passiv" ohne Lüfter an der CPU oder im Gehäuse, aber halb-offen. Über 60° geht die CPU auch nicht bei diversen Spielen.

Das Hauptproblem von neuen Lüftern ist Lagerschleifen oder andere Geräusche. Die kannst du aus den Daten nicht herauslesen.
*
*


----------



## RaidRazer (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*



nexocrom schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr z.B vom "be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1", der mit 6,6-18,8 dB angegeben ist?



Hab ich bei einem Kollegen verbaut. Gekühlt wird ein X6 1100T. Im Idle unhörbar und unter Last aus 50cm Entfernung sehr leise.


----------



## Fox2010 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Der Noctua ist gut und passt auch in schmale Gehäuse hab den bei mir auch verbaut den Noctua NH-U12S

Er dreht aber auf 300UPM um genau zu sein, bis 700UPM oder 800UPM solltest du ihn nicht groß warnehmen. Fals Kühlung gefordert wird hat er genug Druck der Lüfter ist aber hörbar über den 900-1000UPM aber kein krachmacher. 
Da der Xeon auch nicht grad der Kühlste ist genau wie der 4670k oder 4770k würde ich da nicht grade den schwächsten Kühler nehmen der Xeon wird schon gut warm unter last was man so ließt. 

Da du den aber ja sicher Untervoltest sollte das kein Problem sein und könntest die Lüfterkurve auf maximal 900UPM stellen bei einer bestimmten Temp, bei Office kannst du den auf 300UPM oder 600UPM laufen lassen.


----------



## somn (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Ich stehe vor der selben Frage und werde den BeQuiet Shadow Rock Slim nehmen.
True Spirit 140 Power ist auch fein, aber für mein Gehäuse zu groß. Wenn mir Geld egal wäre, würde ich mir den kleinen Noctua aber auch nochmal genau anschauen, nur ist mir das die 20 € nicht Wert. Außerdem mag ich den Leberwurstlüfter nicht


----------



## RaidRazer (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*



somn schrieb:


> Außerdem mag ich den Leberwurstlüfter nicht



Sehe ich genauso. Die Farbwahl der Lüfter lässt zu wünschen übrig. Auch wenn man hier besser nach der Leistung und Qualität gehen sollte.


----------



## rackcity (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Slush1337 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Kann den Be Quiet Shadow Rock Slim nur empfehlen. Kühlt meinen Xeon ohne Probleme und hören tu ich von ihm nichts, im Idle schon gar nicht. Aber auch unter Last bin ich mit der Leistung völlig zufrieden.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Würde diesen Kühler nicht wählen(EKL Brocken eco), die Direct-Touch Heatpipes sind mit zunehmend schrumpfenden Die's immer uneffektiver.
Trotz Heatspreader verteilts die Wärme auf diesem eben nicht gleichmäßig, so bleiben effektiv 2 Heatpipes zur Kühlung des Chips, der Rest verpufft bzw. wird träge über den Heatspreader auf die übrigen Heatpipes abgeführt.

Da lieber eine verlötete Grundplatte, welche die Wärme gleichmäßig auf den ganzen Kühler verteilt.
Aber da Noctua ja bereits auf Leberwurstlüfter reduziert wurden spar ich mir meine Empfehlung, manche Erfahrung muss man wohl erst selber gemacht haben.

Mein Dark Rock Pro 2 läuft mit Leberwurstlüftern deutlich besser als mit den stylischen Standard Super Duper Wingboost was weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Fox2010 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Geb ich dir recht hatte schon Tb vegas den Vegas Trio, Coolink und Noiseblocker wo so gelobt werden, wenn man alles einbezieht Lautstärke und druck den der Lüfter liefert möglichst kein klackern oder schleifen kommt man an den leberwurstlüftern auch nur schwer vorbei neben den Silentwings 2 oder den eLoops wobei die wieder super silent sind aber keinen druck haben hab ich selbst nun 3 verbaut mit 1200UPM.

Noctua ist halt teuer aber von der Montage die nicht einfacher sein kann, Qualität und Verarbeitung inkl gescheiter Lüfter und was man nicht vergessen sollte weil mansche ja immer ankreiden das sie zu teuer sind, die top Wärmeleitpaste ist auch dabei und davon sogar genug. 
Billiger Kühler für 35 und eine gute Paste für 7Euro sind auch 42 Euro da kann man die 8Euro auch noch investieren zudem gibts bei Noctua kostenlos für den nächsten Sockel normal sofern sonst alles passt die Backplatte und spart sogar Geld.

Find den im gesammten + zubehör wie verlängerung bzw. geslevte Kabel zum drosseln, der guten Paste und Verarbeitung ziemlich angemessen mit den 50Euro wenn man überlegt das der Lüfter allein schon 20kostet.
Und nicht jeder hat ja ein Case mit Seitenfenster und das noch auf dem Tisch stehen wo man die lüfterfarbe sehen würde daher ist das meist verschmerzbar mit einem leberwurstfarbenen Lüfter


----------



## ubermuth (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Nicht das Undervolting vergessen, damit spart man ein paar Grad Celsius und damit gefordertes Kühlpotenzial.


----------



## hornhautman (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Die Lüftersteuerung vom Asus-Board ist so gut, das der Noctua tatsächlich mit 200rpm läuft, kann aber auch von Lüfter zu Lüfter etwas unterschiedlich sein..


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: sehr leise CPU-Kühler im Idle bei Xeon 1231v3*

Jepp, kann ich bestätigen. Mein altes Asus Board mit Z68 Chipsatz konnte das auch. Mein neues Z77 von Asrock ist da das direkte Gegenteil was die Lüftersteuerung angeht...

Seit dem Tag des Einbaus ist meine alte manuelle Zalman Lüfter-Steuerung wieder verbaut.  
Wird so schnell nicht wieder ein Asrock Board gekauft...


----------

